# To wilifyboy



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dear Karen,
We can't thank you enough for turning us on to coconut oil. I know everyone on here knows what a picky eat Jake was and about his allergy issues. Well he is doing so much better after only a week, which may well just be a seasonal thing, but more importantly he loves coconut oil so much that I am now able to get him to eat anything I need him to!! He feels better. I feel better. So thank you SO MUCH!!!! 
xoxoox
Donna & Jake

(Willow is not as big of a fan but I add a little pumpkin and she is down with it.)


----------

